# mechanical broadheads?....whats the best one out there?l



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

looking to try a new mechanical broadhead this year think i am going to try thr tekan II by g5....is there anyother one that you guys know of that work great?....
PLEASE ADD YOUR INPUT ON THIS 
thank you
Mark v.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im going to be trying the tekan II's also.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My sig. Check out the '07/'06 tests.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I shoot the Rage 2-blade BH's. 2" entry hole. They leave a mess.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have to agree with duckslayer Rage 2 blades are the best for leaving blood trails. It leaves a 2 inch hole on both sides unlike most other Mech broadheads.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

mark and neb, be sure to check your states guidelines as far as barbed arrows, because the Tekan is considered one. If your state doesnt allow barbed hooks, you probably won't be able to use it.


----------

